# Holiday Roasted Ducks



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2018)

I've roasted many domestic ducks over the years with this method and they turn out beautifully every single time. They are worth the effort to be sure and the directions should be followed to the letter for perfect results. 

Hint: I use an x-acto knife for the very important scoring of the skin. 




https://www.thehungrymouse.com/2009/02/11/the-best-way-to-roast-a-duck-hello-crispy-skin/


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I've roasted many domestic ducks over the years with this method and they turn out beautifully every single time. They are worth the effort to be sure and the directions should be followed to the letter for perfect results.
> 
> Hint: I use an x-acto knife for the very important scoring of the skin.
> 
> https://www.thehungrymouse.com/2009/02/11/the-best-way-to-roast-a-duck-hello-crispy-skin/



Thanks KL. Pirate's birthday is tomorrow. Next month on my next shopping trip, I will be picking up a duck for him. My sister used to make one for him every year. She is gone, so I will have to continue the tradition.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2018)

You're welcome Addie. I know he will enjoy it.
I don't carve the birds, but remove the backbone with kitchen shears, and use the shears to cut it into quarters for serving.


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> You're welcome Addie. I know he will enjoy it.
> I don't carve the birds, but remove the backbone with kitchen shears, and use the shears to cut it into quarters for serving.



And I have a brand new pair of kitchen shears that come apart for cleaning. Thanks. Roasted Duck is Pirate's favorite treat. He won't even share a bare bone with anyone. 

Do you cut it after it is roasted?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes, don't cut it up before it's completed. Pirate will need to help you make this with all the in and out of the oven for the turning of the duck. I wouldn't want to cook 4 of them like I do without the help of the Souschef. With the duck flipping, it's helpful to use the handle of a cooking fork inside each end of the bird.
For me, there's nothing more wonderful than sharing good food and Pirate should think about that in my opinion.


----------



## Rascal (Dec 26, 2018)

I've never cooked duck but my friends order it when at chinese restaurants. How do you get the skin crispy, I know how to get pork crispy, with salt, is it the same with duck. I think I'm going to try this? 

Russ


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2018)

Rascal, I salt the ducks liberally with Kosher salt but it's the cooking method in the detailed directions that makes them perfectly crispy every time.


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Yes, don't cut it up before it's completed. Pirate will need to help you make this with all the in and out of the oven for the turning of the duck. I wouldn't want to cook 4 of them like I do without the help of the Souschef. With the duck flipping, it's helpful to use the handle of a cooking fork inside each end of the bird.
> For me, there's nothing more wonderful than sharing good food and Pirate should think about that in my opinion.



Thanks for the tip of large forks. I just happen to have two large ones.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2018)

Addie said:


> Thanks for the tip of large forks. I just happen to have two large ones.




I'm somewhat worried about you doing this Addie. Have Pirate bring the pan to you at your table for the flipping. SC assisted in flipping the ducks with a rubber spatula (don't break the skin) as I held the ducks up with the fork handles. It's not difficult when you both get it down. 

I'm excited for you to do this.


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I'm somewhat worried about you doing this Addie. Have Pirate bring the pan to you at your table for the flipping. SC assisted in flipping the ducks with a rubber spatula (don't break the skin) as I held the ducks up with the fork handles. It's not difficult when you both get it down.
> 
> I'm excited for you to do this.



Thank you for your concern. And you are right. Pirate will gladly help me with the roasting. After all it will be his birthday present. 

I have conquered a lot since the loss of my leg. But the kitchen is still my personal terror area. Sitting in the wheelchair I cant see what is in the pan. So I have to stand. I am still having problems with that. I had a specialist come and show me some safety tips in the kitchen. But I am still nervous there. I keep the wheelchair right behind me at all time with the wheels locked. So if I should start to fall, it will be right into the chair. I just hope I have the good sense to ignore what is in the pan. Just toss it to the back of the stove so it won't spill on me. 

Yeah, Pirate is definitely going to have to help me. And I know he will be quite willing. It is his favorite food,


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 26, 2018)

I have a duck in my freezer..I think I'll give this technique a go..always looking for something new to try...I have been putting it on a beer can roaster/rack. that works pretty good as the whole bird is exposed to the heat..


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 27, 2018)

Kay, I remember a pic you posted of your beautiful roasted Christmas ducks....I think it was from last year...?  They look wonderful!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2018)

Yep Cheryl, this is the 4th year I've cooked them for Christmas with 3 others along the way. 

Wow, that's a flock of 19 ducks.


----------

